# Does anyone have Osram all season bulbs in MK4 (H3) Fogs??



## ikuto (Mar 18, 2002)

I want to know how the Osram all season bulbs or something similar H3 bulbs look when it is on. Does anyone have pics of it installed? Wondering how it'll look with the yellow lighting next to the H7 lights.
Thx


----------



## Slow N Low (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: Does anyone have Osram all season bulbs in MK4 (H3) Fogs?? (ikuto)*

i would like to know my self so bump it back up there


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: Does anyone have Osram all season bulbs in MK4 (SpdRacrGTiVR6)*

I've got a MK3 but wanted to say that I love my OSram all-seasons.
NIce and yellow and not fake-looking at all.
I'll take a quick look to see if I've got a pic...
If I don't post one up then I don't.
But trust me, well worth the cash - all true yellow. And I'm anal when it comes to lighting so you'll be happy with them.
Later,


----------



## mhackett (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: Does anyone have Osram all season bulbs in MK4 (nater)*

They look yellowish with some cute orange and blue psychedelic effects near the cutoff. I have the Philips All-Season ones but they are the same idea, I believe. I had the chance to actually use them in a rainy, foggy, lotsa-spray-from-trucks nightime drive on the interstate a couple months ago, and thought they actually helped make the road more visible up close without adding much to the back-scatter of light being produced by the headlights.
The original poster seems like they might be more concerned with aesthetics rather than any actual foul-weather performance, like they may be intending to use them when it's clear out. They'll certainly look different from the headlights, I'm not up on things to know if that is fashionable or not these days.
Mike


----------



## ikuto (Mar 18, 2002)

*Re: Does anyone have Osram all season bulbs in MK4 (mhackett)*

I do want to use them for foul weather when it does rain really bad in S. FL. I just want to know how it would look in the fog light position in the headlights. Usually foglights are more at the bottom to light up the road. I want my foglights to be of use for its very purpose, bad weather. I don't just want extra white lighting on the road. If anyone has them installed for primary low beams (H7) i'd like to see them too. Would it be a bad/good idea to install in both Low beam and fogs?
Thx


----------



## mhackett (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: Does anyone have Osram all season bulbs in MK4 (ikuto)*

Ok, good. Always glad to find someone interested in using foglights for their intended purpose.
My ride in the rain that night I mentioned before was a bit of an eye-opener. I have ecodes with Philips VisionPlus for lows and highs, and these AllSeason types for the fogs. I was somewhat annoyed at how much the normally-appreciated ecode upward-tilt to the right pattern caused serious back-skatter of light whenever I was trying to pass a truck. All the spray coming from the truck and trailer getting lit up right where I didn't want it to be, obscuring the truck itself. The bright/white VPs make this worse, I'll bet.
If I did a lot of driving in such conditions, I'd be quite tempted to try out some of these AllSeasons in the lowbeams as well. Trouble is, most of the time, when it's dry and/or I'm not passing trucks, the extra bright/white VPs are probably better.
Even though many claim the foglights in the headlight cluster are not low enough and therefore useless, I don't find that to be the case at all. I think they work pretty well there. Or, at least, they aren't useless.
Mike


----------



## rmbalisa (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: Does anyone have Osram all season bulbs in MK4 (mhackett)*

My OEM HIDs and Micro DE's


----------



## RedVR6 (Apr 7, 1999)

*Re: Does anyone have Osram all season bulbs in MK4 (H3) Fogs?? (ikuto)*

Osrams on my MKIII


----------



## david equitz (Dec 7, 2001)

*Re: Does anyone have Osram all season bulbs in MK4 (mhackett)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mhackett* »_They look yellowish with some cute orange and blue psychedelic effects near the cutoff. I have the Philips All-Season ones but they are the same idea, I believe. I had the chance to actually use them in a rainy, foggy, lotsa-spray-from-trucks nightime drive on the interstate a couple months ago, and thought they actually helped make the road more visible up close without adding much to the back-scatter of light being produced by the headlights.
The original poster seems like they might be more concerned with aesthetics rather than any actual foul-weather performance, like they may be intending to use them when it's clear out. They'll certainly look different from the headlights, I'm not up on things to know if that is fashionable or not these days.
Mike 

Ditto. I don't drive around with my fogs on unless the weather if bad. They're great bulbs in adverse conditions. Sharp cutoff & Yellowish tint. Check my bio for the bulbs I've got. My high ouput main beam bulbs don't seem to over power my fogs when the weather is cruddy. I think the rear fog mod is worth the effort too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## notatuner (Aug 7, 2003)

IIRC, the Osram bulbs you want are Weatherstars. They're available in H3, and they're the "real" all-weather yellows. The "fake" yellow bulbs you're talking about are something else. 
(They have the psychedelic colours around the cutoff point.)


----------



## notatuner (Aug 7, 2003)

Correction: Powerbulbs has them called the Osram "All-Weather" bulbs, not Weatherstars. That might be an old name or some other brand.


----------



## mhackett (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: (notatuner)*

Powerbulbs has Philips brand called AllWeather, Osram brand called AllSeason. Guess I was using the wrong name for the Philips I have. According to Dan Stern they are identical, and both do create the blue effect at the cutoff. Apparently this is because the multilayer "dichroic" coating causes blue wavelengths to bounce around inside the bulb, making the glass sort of glow blue. This is completely obscured by the yellowish light coming directly from the filament, though is visible near the cutoff where the projector shield just blocks the filament but not the entire bulb capsule.
See this: http://groups.google.com/group...%3Den 
Mike


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: (mhackett)*

Those color changes are only due to the projector itself - that's it.
While the bulb has a cool "look" to it (almost like a multi-colored bulb) the only real reason is that the MK3 (and I hear some of the mk4) h3 fog projectors do this.
I know for a fact that the mk3 fog projectors are designed in such a way that the blue at the cutoff is quite noticeable (but this happens whether you've got an All-Season, All-Weather, or clear halogen bulb in there).
Later,


----------



## mhackett (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: (nater)*

After reading this I had to drop in one of the original H3s and compare. And, you know, you're right...I guess I never studied the foglights much until after I'd put the AllWeather jobs in there, and wasn't remembering too good in any case. The multicolor effects at cutoff seem pretty much the same with both bulb types, and it is mostly orange, in the MkIV ecode case, anyway. Now, I can see a bit of blue to the extreme sides below cutoff and also down low center with the AllWeather that is not there with the original, but it is very subtle, hardly anything that would elicit any kind of _wow, that's really neato_ , response. I assume this is the "blue accents" being described in the newsgroup link I posted earlier.
Above the cutoff, the color glowing in the projector lenses is basically off-white. This is what oncoming traffic would see. Not quite as brightly white as the VP lowbeams, but not nearly as yellow as the fogs appear below cutoff. 
Thanks for the sanity check...
Mike


_Modified by mhackett at 3:12 PM 10-28-2003_


----------



## dieseldorf (Sep 26, 2000)

*Re: (mhackett)*
















I've got a couple sets of H3 "all weather" bulbs. One set is by Flosser and were very short-lived. The other is by Hella and are currently installed in my eCodes. I don't have a picture of the on at night but there is a subtle difference in the color between the main beams and the fog lights.


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

do any of you have any experience with Narva H3 bulbs? They are yellow all weather bulbs... I'm just curious as to whether or not they're any good.


----------



## notatuner (Aug 7, 2003)

(Nater et al) How's the heat situation with the H3 Osram bulbs in the OEM projector foglamp? I've been considering dropping in a set of standard wattage all-weather bulbs in my fogs but would like to avoid melting the housings.


----------



## Ricoman (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: Does anyone have Osram all season bulbs in MK4 (RedVR6)*

RedVR6- WOW! the Ostram looks NICE!
Anybody know the wattage for this?


----------

